# Paintless dent repair



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> My wife's suv has 2 door dings and I'm to figure out who I should take it to get repaired.
> 
> I can go with 2 mobile dent repair places that are local Or a bigger auto
> Repair shop.


paintelss is much cheaper if they can manage the job. Those guys can really work wonders some times.


----------

